# Solved: Ethernet card - No DHCP, unidentified network



## BobTodd (Nov 28, 2010)

Having trouble with my Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit) wired LAN connection. Yesterday evening everything was fine, I was connected and doing some remote work into the office - I was playing with OpenVPN connections. I left the machine for a few hours logged on, came back and now the NIC appears dead.

I have restored windows to the point just before i installed Open VPN.

I get "Unidentified network" and "no internet connection" for my LAN connection in Network Centre. There's no gateway or ip assigned looking at ipconfig /all, just the self assigned 169.* ip

The ethernet cable is connected directly into my cable modem (note, not a router).

I have googled a lot and have tried (not necessarily in this order):

1. Ensured its not the WAN/RJ-45 cable - have connected successfully with an older laptop's LAN NIC. When switching machines i turn off both the machine and the modem for 30 secs, and typically tun network troubleshooter to reset the LAN.
2. Tested the internal NIC by pinging 127.0.0.1, loopback successful.
3. Uninstalled the LAN NIC and reinstalled it.
4. Removed all clients & protocols from the NIC's properties bar IPv4 and Microsoft Client for windows i.e. specifically removed IPv6.
5. Reset TCP/IP using netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt.
6. Have removed the wireless adapter. The only network connection is the internal NIC.

All forums I've scoured suggest one or more of these things, so I'm exhasuted of ideas.

There's a new wireless router in the post. That's not the point for me though since this is a brand new machine, it should be working and I want it working. Even though 2. above was successful, seems to me to be a prob with the card.

Any pearls of wisdom out there would surely be appreciated.

Thanks!

p.s. many errors in event viewer stating

"Your computer was not assigned an address from the network (by the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0x88AE1D72F6F2. The following error occurred: 0x79. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server."

ipconfig /all result:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AGILE-LAPTOP-01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-72-F6-F2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.74.163(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FB731CBB-3B9E-491D-BAAB-4DA756998F51}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what firewall do you have have you had on the machine - the firewall maybe blocking connection


----------



## BobTodd (Nov 28, 2010)

Bog standard windows firewall. Same problems persist when i disable it.

FYI I've yet to install any anti-virus.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see if it will work in safe mode 
as the pc starts keep tapping F8 - choose *Safemode with networking*
post back an ipconfig /all in that mode

From you last post I assume the machine did not come with any pre-installed security programs at all - like norton or mcafee etc


----------



## BobTodd (Nov 28, 2010)

Correct. Laptop came with no OS.

Latest ipconfig /all in Safe mode with network:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AGILE-LAPTOP-01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-72-F6-F2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.74.163(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FB731CBB-3B9E-491D-BAAB-4DA756998F51}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see the services status

post back the status - started/stopped and automatic/manual
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## BobTodd (Nov 28, 2010)

All appear to be ok:

* COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)	STARTED AUTO 
* Computer Browser STARTED MANUAL
* DHCP Client STARTED AUTO 
* DNS Client STARTED AUTO
* Network Connections STARTED MANUAL
* Network Location Awareness STARTED AUTO
* Remote Procedure Call (RPC) STARTED AUTO
* Server STARTERD AUTO
* TCP/IP Netbios helper STARTED AUTO
* Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only)	N/A
* WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations only)	STARTED AUTO (N/A)
* Workstation	STARTED AUTO


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did the tcp stack repair work all OK - no errors/access denied reported

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

can we see an ipconfig /all from the older machine working ?


----------



## BobTodd (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah although the IPv6 reported none existence - but it is disabled.

Working old machine:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dell-laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cable.virginmedia.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Conn
ection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-BA-EB-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.virginmedia.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-DF-59-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::799a:2c92:e125:8c42%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 86.30.190.214(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28 November 2010 17:40:50
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 02 December 2010 17:10:47
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 86.30.190.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.253.131.72
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886178
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-0D-D0-FC-00-14-22-DF-59-0D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:1416:388f:a9e1:4129(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1416:388f:a9e1:4129%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{98FEEA16-4AA7-42A2-9468-57257C9B73FB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.cable.virginmedia.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.virginmedia.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.virginmedia.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:561e:bed6::561e:bed6(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you try to restore to an earlier date , 
do you have any lights next to the LAN socket on the PC _ if so yellow and green whats the status of these 

i'm also running out of ideas


----------



## BobTodd (Nov 28, 2010)

OK. So I am writing this from the new laptop connected via the LAN 

This collective yeilded success:

- unplugged he coaxial cable from the modem and turned off power for 1 min
- cloned the MAC address of the old machine on the new machine via NIC Properties > Advanced > Network Address

Hey presto.

A case of some non-release mechanism with Virgin Media and the modem.

Thanks for helping out on this. Two heads were definitely better than one.

I got my solution and have learnt that it's not the NIC :up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> - unplugged he coaxial cable from the modem and turned off power for 1 min


missed that - quite a common requirement on virgin media - to do that with new devices - never had to clone the MAC address before

glad its all sorted now :up:

you can mark solved - top of page - button " Mark Solved "


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

when the new router arrives I guess that should be the first thing to do


----------



## BobTodd (Nov 28, 2010)

Just to confirm > I've since unplugged the coax again and returned the MAC address on the new laptop to its default i.e. not cloned and all seems ok.

Moral of the Virgin story > power off on the modem alone is not enuf, also unplug the coax! 

I've been with virgin (ntl) 10 years and have have had a number of devices directly connected to the modem and have only ever had to power off to get a new device (MAC) dhcp-ed.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

maybe a sign the modem is on its way out , i must admit only ever powered off for a few minutes not disconnected the coax


----------

